# wpa_supplicant - Im defeated

## TLGFrohike

Ok I have an IBM T30 laptop, I looked up the wireless chip Intell 2100.  I am using kernel 2.6.10

I have emerge ipw2100 and I can modprobe ipw2100 and it runs.  I find it running it with lsmod

I have link net.eth1 to net.lo - everything works great!

I can see it defined with iwconfig

when i run /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start    I get the following error at the end

rmdir[ctrl_interface]:Cannot remove file [!!]

when i run wpa_supplicant -d -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf      I get the following errors

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

I have found info I this problem but it does not seem to have worked. 

I have been working with this for 5 days now, and I still can not get it to work.

I AM DEFEATED

--wpa_supplicant.conf file---

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

      ssid="Zim"

      proto=WPA

      key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

      pairwise=PSK

      #psk="text string"

      psk=very_secret_very_long_string

      priority=0

}

---/etc/conf.d/net file---

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

----------

## Aonoa

In /etc/conf.d/net, try changing wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw" to:

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
```

In the newer wpa_supplicant the driver name has changed.

----------

## TLGFrohike

Yeah, I have tried that and it doesnt work.

I am sorry if I have not supplied enough information.  I posted this at almost 1:00pm

I had not slept in 40 hours. 

The T30 is now dead (batt) and I left the charger at work. (grrrr)  I will not be able to get any info untill monday. 

Sorry for the inconvience and thanks for any and all help with this issue.

----------

## Aonoa

Then I suggest making certain you have all the needed cryptography support on:

```
CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y
```

Have you also tried setting ctrl_interface_group=0 to wheel instead of 0?

----------

## TLGFrohike

When I emerge ipw2100 it required the crypto.  So i recompiled the kernel with it builtin.  

I will try the wheel group ASAP.

Thanks again.

----------

## Aonoa

My pleasure.  :Smile:  Are you also certain you are supposed to use ipw2100 and not ipw2200?

EDIT: I've never needed to specify proto and pairwise, you could try commenting them out.

EDIT: And about priority, the highest number is chosen first (ie. 2 is of higher priority than 1).

----------

## TLGFrohike

Ok I have better information for you.

the exact error is 

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: AOperation not supported

Failed to enable WPA in the driver

I am wondering if the card supports WPA at all and I have been trying to ice skate uphill!   :Embarassed:   :Mad: 

----------

## Aonoa

I haven't seen that error before, have you used the ipw2100 module in the past on WEP or unencrypted networks?

The bottom line being, has it worked at all before now? would be a good idea to figure out if it works without WPA.

----------

## TLGFrohike

Yeah, not WPA compat. 

I set my wireless route to no encryption, worked fine

Set it to WEP and worked fine.

WPA no dice!

I thank you for all your help and will read the fine print on the wireless card from now on.

----------

## Aonoa

No problem.  :Smile:  It's really a shame it didn't support WPA, I would buy a new card if I were you. WEP does not provide enough security, those keys can be bruteforced in a matter of hours. Hiding your ESSID does not help either, and MAC filtering is also no use. These things will keep most people from entering your network though.

----------

## Longfield

 *TLGFrohike wrote:*   

> Yeah, not WPA compat. 
> 
> I set my wireless route to no encryption, worked fine
> 
> Set it to WEP and worked fine.
> ...

 

This is very interesting : I have the opposite problem here. I can use wpa_supplicant very well on WPA networks (works fine at school and at home) but when I want to connect to a WEP or unencrypted network, I cannot get an IP using wpa_supplicant and I must switch back to iwconfig tools !

Could you tell me what version of wireless-tools, ipw2100 driver and wpa-supplicant you use and what is you wpa-supplicant.conf for WEP and uncrytpted networks for instance ?

Here are mine if it helps :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="epfl"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        identity="148298"

        password="xxxxxxx"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        ca_cert="/etc/cert/epfl.pem"

        ca_cert2="/etc/cert/epfl.pem"

}

network={

        ssid="underground"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

        ssid="linksys_wrt54g"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

        ssid="vahip"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}
```

And the versions :

```
centrino ~ # equery s wireless-tools

[ Searching for packages matching wireless-tools... ]

* size of net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre13

           Total files : 56

    Inaccessible files : 8

           Total size  : 336.26 KiB

centrino ~ # equery s ipw2100

[ Searching for packages matching ipw2100... ]

* size of net-wireless/ipw2100-1.1.5

           Total files : 15

           Total size  : 170.04 KiB

centrino ~ # equery s wpa_supplicant

[ Searching for packages matching wpa_supplicant... ]

* size of net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.1

           Total files : 29

           Total size  : 577.00 KiB

```

Here you can find a post about that problem (in french but you will find the good info I guess) : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-406624-highlight-.html

----------

